# Feeling very disheartened, advice needed



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Looking for some advice

Just been to see consultant at royal gwent. She completed all the paperwork for ivf referral. She said they will not offer me iui as I have one blocked fallopian tube is this correct? She also said waiting list is 18months plus, would that be for initial appointment or treatment? Really feel I can't wait that long but don't have the money at the moment for private treatment.


----------



## Sarah151181 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi, 
You normally can have initial appt within 12mnths however they aren't the most reliable when it comes to appts I waited well over 12mnths to find they'd sent all my letters to an old address from 6years ago as there was an old address in my notes!
As for private treatment you can get a free cycle of ivf at Crgw if you are suitable to be one an egg donor which might be worth looking into?

Good luck on your journey x


----------



## Leenaj (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi gem, 

Sorry about your disappointment.  . I have what you have - one blocked tube, which I had clipped because I had fluid in it which could leak and affect implantation. We were offered Ivf too because my dh had only 1% normal sperms but all else is fine.  Thus our clinic felt it would give us a higher chance than iui with Clomid. However in your case with just one Fallopian tube and I am assuming with no sperm problems Iui with Clomid stimulation may work - this is what our private clinic said if dh had better morphology, but as my dh has sperm problems ivf was seen as more appropriate. Are you 32? In terms of waiting I completely share your annoyance...its a really stressful time and made worse by treatment not being available at the ready. I am so impatient. We were diagnosed with our issues in June, after paying for private tests. Since then DH and I have had an operation each in July, we were both bed bound so that was just great! We then had to wait 3 months, which I cursed everyday about, to see if DH sperm improved after his op- not sure it did that much...then finally a consultation following operations result etc, in October. We then had to wait another month for consents forms, and now I'm waiting for my AF to arrive so we can start down regulation in December. This journey has taken 6 months - and everything has been private, and for me it still hasn't been quick enough, but realistically it probably has compared to others out there. While your name is in the list for Ivf, could you pay privately for iui as it's cheaper than private IVf?


----------



## Talkingfrog (Apr 17, 2014)

We cycled with crgw.  Both crgw and lectures Cardiff  offer free open evenings  each month (info is on their  website.  They tell you  about  the clinic and you can have a quick chat with a member  of  staff.  No obligation  to  go ahead,  but they may be able  to  answer  a few quick questions  for  you.  Might be worth looking  into.


----------



## Gem32 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Thanks for taking the time to respond. Your advice has been really helpful and I'm feeling much more optimistic today. Im going along to crgw open day next month following your advice.  I've looked on their website, don't think I'm eligible for egg sharing as I'm 33. I'm hoping maybe to try iui privately. Leenaj, I'm 33 now. We ve been same as you paid private for two appointments and had all tests done and diagnosed with 7 months. I'm a really impatient person and it's the thought of waiting that's killing me.


----------

